# Anti-Virus blocking attack from website



## AP514 (Dec 3, 2018)

My Norton has been Randomly blocking this website...I get this MSG from this website

Fake TECH SUPPORT DOMAINS-ATTACK
 Source--- eaypyybe.win 167.99.167.40

What is this  ?

Thanks in advance

AP514


----------



## ristau5741 (Dec 3, 2018)

browser may have been hi-jacked or malware/virus

https://www.symantec.com/security_response/attacksignatures/detail.jsp?asid=30988

see if you have any proxy settings or default home pages you are not aware of, clear browser cache and history. 

scan computer with your antivirus, or use something reputable like malware bytes.


----------



## AP514 (Dec 4, 2018)

My Norton only Blocks  " on this site only "


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2018)

No issues here with Norton!
Al


----------



## hb99 (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been using Glary Utilities and SpyBot for years.  Both free.


----------

